# ,   ?
.       ,           .             ?

----------


## Sergei001

- 3 
 5000

----------

?       ,        ,        ???
 :Smilie:

----------


## Sergei001

.....
     2 ,    4-      (  )

----------

, ..      .   2         ,   ?

----------


## Bucom

> 2


     .    ,    .  3   5000 .    .

----------


## .

> 


  ,    ,  2-       ,   ,         
   . Ÿ

----------


## Bucom

> 


    2.   ?
. . 14.    

 14.25.          
3. ,   ,             ,        ,  ,     , -              .
 15.    
,   ,   
 15.6.  ,     
1.                ,              ()  ,     ,            ,   ,   2  , -
            ;    -     .

----------


## .

4.5.

----------


## .

15.6

----------


## Bucom

> 4.5.


  ,   . . 15.6 -   .  ( ):
. . 4.5.     
1.                   , 
2.     ,   1  ,       .
      ,  : " 2   "   2 .        . 
     ,    " " 2 .   , ..      ....   .     ( 100%?). 
      ..

----------

> ,    ,  2-       ,   ,         
>    . Ÿ


  :Smilie:   :yes:

----------

: Bucom
 :Smilie:  . Sergei001 ,          .    -  ,      ?

----------

,     ()      .          2-     .  ,     ,    3             .

----------


## Bucom

> : Bucom


     .  :
:     .        ?               ?           ?        ?
:    . 2 . 11     ( - )        (   , , ,   , ,  , ),          ,    .
  . 4 . 84 ,      ,      ,      ,   ,       ,  ,    .
           . . 4, 5      ,       26.02.2004 N 110,  . 3.8.1    , ,          ,       ,      03.03.2004 N -3-09/178 (    24.03.2004 N 5685).
       ,       ,  .         .
       ,  ,   web-       .
   11.08.2008
?..     .       (  -  ,    ).
   ,  ,        ,      (    -   ).

----------


## .

*Bucom*,      ?       ?



> (  -  ,    ).


    .    .     +  .

----------

. 3 . 85  ,     26  2004 . N 110
"             " (   13, 30  2005 .) . 5,      26  2006*. N*-6-09/634@ "            " . 2.3.
      10       .

----------


## dr_oplet

,    46   :Smilie:             46-

----------


## Bucom

1. ,.  ?    ,   ""          (   ""  ).   -  (), .
2.   dr oplet.   -   (  ):     10 .      .     (,   2006 .,         , , ...)  -   : "              .", ,   ,    .

----------


## irenka927

,       .   -     ,       -       5000 .  ,        ,    3      ,           . ,  ,   ,  -    (   , ), ,    ,       ,           ,     2   ( ,   ) .    -,     ,       ,  2 ,  ,      -  ,    3       .         ?

----------


## Jedai

(    ),       ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

> .

----------

5        .  :
  15 ,    7 ,      4  ( 15 ),   .
 ,         ,    ?

 , .

Nikita

----------


## .

> ,         ,    ?


 , .

----------

?

Nikita.

----------


## StMD

> 4.5.


.4.5.
1.                   ,       [... ...]    , [...  ...]         .

    . .

----------


## .

*StMD*,           .   .

----------


## velveta

(,  46-)?
  46-,           ,  ,    (  ),   .  :        :   ?   31                ?     ?

----------

?

----------

?
   .

----------


## efreytor



----------

> ?
>    .


,  . !

----------

( )      .

       ""!
  -    !

----------


## stas

> -    !


 ,  **   :Big Grin:

----------


## lika25

3      24001  ,  ,           .           .      :    .        . .

----------

.... :Smilie:

----------

> ** **


   -   !

----------


## .

*lika25*,   ,          (  )?          :Smilie:       -  .        ,        .
,  .       )    24001  :Smilie:

----------


## lika25

.     .
           ?     .

----------

> ,  .       )    24001


  :Embarrassment:

----------

> .* * .


  :Wow: 
   ! !  :Big Grin: 



> **?     .


 !  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*lika25*,     ..

----------


## .

**, ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,


 .. " 2009"  :Big Grin: 
 "" ! ,     ,   ,      ! :Big Grin:

----------


## lika25

,    ,       ?                ,  .      .

----------


## stas

> 


  ,     ,       .

----------


## .

*lika25*,   -         ,        .

----------


## efreytor

> .


    ,    ...     ....      ...(     )

----------


## 020281

..       5 ,           ?        ?         .

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

- ,   99%  .

----------


## efreytor

*LegO NSK*,    ?  :Big Grin:            ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## lika25

, ,  ,        3          :
        ,        (  24001    19      19  2002 .  439);
,      (,  )  5000 .   (. 3 . 14.25  ) 
http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?153812

----------


## .

*lika25*,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lika25

> *lika25*,   ,          (  )?               -  .        ,        .
> ,  .       )    24001


 5000 .   (. 3 . 14.25  )

----------


## altyn74

7  2010 ,       15  ,      .       15  ,              ?

----------


## .

,     15

----------

> ,     15


           ,

----------


## .

.  .   .   ,

----------

> .  .   .


                   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,


      ?          ..     ..

----------

> ?          ..     ..


        ,    ....            .

----------


## andreyns

> ,    ....            .


..  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 


"  "  :Smilie: 

       :
   (     ?)         ,         -    .

         ,     .

1)                    ? 
2)                    ?

                ?


!

----------


## .

1-2.

----------


## andreyns

> 1-2.


  :Wink:    .

----------


## efreytor

?        ..
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## andreyns

> ?        ..


          ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

*andreyns*,     ....        ...    ,          ,   ..     .

----------


## andreyns

> *andreyns*,     ....        ...    ,          ,   ..     .


       ,       ,             ?

P.S.
 :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> 


                  ,   24001        ..
         +              ,            ...
 ,    ...     ..

----------


## andreyns

> ,   24001        ..
>          +              ,            ...
>  ,    ...     ..


, ,         ,          ?
              ?

----------


## efreytor

,                 .
             .

----------


## andreyns

> ,                 .


          ?  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*andreyns*,                 ..
  ,     ..      ..
                ...             ..

----------


## andreyns

> *andreyns*,                 ..
>   ,     ..      ..
>                 ...             ..


.   :Wink:

----------

> ,    ,  2-       ,   ,         
>    . Ÿ


   ,     .     :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=117

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## _

!    .  2004  , 1,5   - .     (" "), -  . ( )    .   2008   ,     2005  2004.     2007  ,   ,  2009       .         (  ),  ,   ,    .   ?
  .

----------


## andreyns

(  ) ?
     ?

----------


## Storn

> (  ) ?
>      ?


 ,  ,   ,    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
   ,   ,

----------


## andreyns

> ,  ,   ,   
>    ,   ,


  :Wink:

----------


## lika25

> (  ) ?
>      ?


        .
        24001   3  , .

----------

- 3     ?        (..     )   ?

----------


## .



----------

)

----------

.         3      .
     ?
 2   ,   (.240001) + 1  ,   +     (   ).   ,     ,    .       .

----------


## Law

,   (.240001) +

----------

?   ,       .        2?

----------


## Law

> ?






> 2?


1

----------


## natali757

,  , ,  10      .        .       ,      ?

----------


## Law

24001   .              .

----------


## natali757

?        ?       ,       ?

----------


## Law

> ?

----------


## Law

> ?


   ,       (         )   .

----------


## natali757

> ,       (         )   .


 .

----------


## balic

,             ,         24001   ?

----------


## Storn

*balic*,

----------


## .

*interstar*      .

----------


## initstudio

> ,             ,         24001   ?


     1200 .   46   ,  ,    ,      :-)           .       ,    .      , ..     5   .

----------


## initstudio

> 24001   .              .


   .(   )     3 ,        .   46    .    1200 .  (       ).    (     )     .          ()      ( ) +        .       . ,        .

----------


## initstudio

> ?        ?       ,       ?


  ,  4    ,    ,     ,   ,  ,      .   ,   ,  ,       ,  ..    .        .

----------


## .

*initstudio*,     ?           :Wink:

----------


## initstudio

> *initstudio*,     ?


  .    ,     ,        :-)

----------


## alex_tiger

:   2010   ,     2011  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,     ,              .     ..  ,      .    ,            ,              ???                 3- ,     ,     . 
!               ???

----------


## .

?        ?            ,   .
    ,      ,                .

----------


## alex_tiger

. c!   ! !   ,     .    !

----------


## delfinost

,      ( ),       .    2010   2       , ..      .             15  24001? ,     ,      ,        :Embarrassment: 
   ,       ,  (  0       ?

----------


## .

,   .
   .

----------


## delfinost

)

----------


## orange182006

1 .     5 .     1 .      ,    .

----------


## Storn

.....     ....

----------


## andreyns

:Wink: 
 :Smilie: 
  ""    ? 

_    2 ._

   2  24001 
_  ,              

_
 :yes:

----------


## Storn

-   -     ( )

----------

?    ,   240001         3-           .      .  -  ?

----------


## .

,

----------

!         (..         ,   ).    ?  ,  ?      ,    ,   ,   .  . ,  :-)

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## nekltat

,          ,   ,       , -  .   ,              ?

----------


## nekltat

, ,    ? :Frown:

----------


## .

,

----------

> *lika25*,   ,          (  )?               -  .        ,        .
> ,  .       )    24001


    6%-     .                    ,        .  :                                  1)           ,             ? ,                                                                                                                          2)             ,               ? 
      ,   ,

----------


## .

> :                                  1)           ,             ?


  .       1  2011 ,     

       ,   .

----------

[QUOTE=.;53545126]  .       1  2011 ,     

       ,   .[/QUOT

 ,   -      ,         ,

----------


## .

( )

----------


## Torion

.
 , ,        .
,      46?
  ,         ?
  ?
  ,    ?

----------


## Fly_up

> , .


 .    .  ,     ,  1    4 .        ,       -  . ,         .            - ,      ,     ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## .

> ,         .


  .    .

----------


## Fly_up

> ?


     ?
      ,     ,   ,    .     .

----------


## Fly_up

> .    .


.    ,        .

----------


## .

.     ,        ,        ...

----------


## Fly_up

> .     ,        ,        ...


. ,     - .
,  -    . 
,      -      ?..

----------


## .

*Fly_up*,    , ?  :Smilie:      .

----------


## Mery*

> .    ,        .


  ,           .      .    3-    , ..   .

----------


## 1986

,                .      3-      2011 .

----------


## Mery*

*1986*,    ,    /  ,   .. ?

----------


## 1986

.    ,      ,     .

----------


## Fly_up

> 3-      2011 .

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,                .      3-      2011 .


   :
1.       3  ?
 :
2.       ?
3.       .?
.

----------


## .



----------


## SNSW

?

   (,  )   , , ,       ?

1.         .
2.                 ?
3.             ?

     ,                  ,    . 

    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## SNSW

,     3 .     - . ,      . 
  ,   ,       .      ,      .

   ,     . -   -  .

----------


## .

,   -    ,        .

----------


## SNSW

,   ?        -       .
      -   .       -   . 
   -      ?

----------


## .

> ,


 .       


     .

----------


## SNSW

,       (       ).      ? 

      -  .
  .       .. (       ).

               .      . 

    -    -    ?

----------


## .

> ?


,             3-4 




> -  .


.    ?      ,         ?   :Embarrassment:             ? 




> 


       ,         .

----------


## SNSW

.

        ,        ?
       ,       ...

,  ,   -      .
,  , -       (    ).

----------


## NastasiaD

> 


  :Smilie:           -       :Redface:

----------


## .

> ,        ?


 -       ,   .

----------


## Fly_up

> .. (       )


 :       -    (500 .)       (2 ).

----------


## .

> (2 ).


  - ?

----------


## Fly_up

> - ?


  ,    .

----------


## .

*Fly_up*,  ,         ?      ?

      ,     ))

----------


## -

?   - .         ?

----------


## -

-

----------


## NastasiaD

> :       -    (500 .)       (2 ).





> ,    .


       ,     (     ,  2     ).    .

   ,  ,           ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 01.07.2011.

----------


## NastasiaD

:Smilie:

----------

, !
   -    . .   ,    .   27.03.12    ?        2 ???
    ???
  !

----------


## SNSW

,   .  ,       .            ,          .            -     (   ),  -      -  .
     (    -     ).
  -   . (     -   ).

 - (      ) -     -        .  ,  .     -    . 

     .

        .

----------


## .

> 2 ???


           .    ,               .        .
       ,      
    ,   ,  -

----------


## fddmitrii

2012.,    , -        ,    .     - ?    ,         .

----------


## hobbityulya

.
 2 ,  .
1.  - .      .    - 22 .   ,   01.07.11          ,        ?
   -          -  46  -   ?

2.         1  2012. 2011   .       ?     -       .

 !

----------


## *******

!    1,5  ,               ,       ,         .  ,             . ???

----------


## Storn

,       ....

----------


## twistedmind

,           ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,           ?


   " ...".

----------

, .  ,  .     46  - ,  ,   .          33  -     .    34 .        34?

----------

!                  ?  ()   ...

----------


## .

.    ,

----------

,       " ?"   ?

----------


## .

. .  ,     .      ,   
   ,   .    ,           ,     .  ,

----------

*.*, .

----------


## AnnaG.

.       -   .
       (   ), ,    ,   ,    ,   .
 ""    .
     ,    -   (      )?

----------


## Storn



----------


## AnnaG.

*Storn*,   , .
        (  ,        )?      ?

----------


## .



----------


## AnnaG.

()     (..).  ,    ,    .   - ,  ,       .
      ?..

----------


## lenski

, ,  22.01.14     ,   ,    ,     . 3 ?     5000 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     . 3 ?     5000 ?


.

----------


## lenski

, ,      ?

----------

?

----------


## lenski

, . :yes:

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

<>    31.01.2014 N -4-14/1645@
<            >

                 ?

    ,         .  1  2011 .              ,      .                   ()     ,          . 

 4  22.2    08.08.2001 N 129- "       "

----------

!     :     2013.  ,  ,      ,          .           -  -   46 ,   ,   ? ,    ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## .

**,      ?
     ,

----------

,           .   ,     .  ,   .    ,  ...

----------

,  ?  ,     ()    .       -.                    ?          ,    .    ?

----------


## .

> ?


.    . 




> ,    .


  ? ,     ,

----------

!

----------

> ,           .   ,     .  ,   .    ,  ...


          ?

----------

